# COD5 WAW won't start up on my pc



## Soul Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello, 

I have recently purchased Call of Duty World at War BUT when I double click the single player icon on my desktop it comes up with the label "Call of Duty world at war", goes to a black screen and then goes back to my desktop, no error report, no game, just my normal desktop. When I double click the Multiplayer icon it does the exact same except this time it comes up with an error report and an error message saying "Unhandled exception caught."
I have tried adjusting the volume like the online customer support says, I have treid adjusting my screen resolution like some people on other advice sites say, I have uninstalled it then reinstalled it and my pc fits the system requirments. 
From what I have heard it is a very good game and I would REALLY LIKE TO BE ABLE TO PLAY IT.
Has anyone had the same problem and been able to fix it because if so then please tell me how I can fix this VERY annoying problem? :sigh:


----------



## DaveTibbetts (Dec 11, 2008)

"Unhandled exception caught."

This may mean that your CPU usage is too high.
Please post your specs.

Thanks


----------



## Soul Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

My specs?


----------



## DaveTibbetts (Dec 11, 2008)

The Specifications for your PC

Sorry that was wrong. Wait here for update 

2 mins.


----------



## DaveTibbetts (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest

Try this, first pick COD WAW then click the run button
it will tell you if you have the right system specs.
Please post if you passed or failed then we can go from their.
Please note you must be running Internet explorer not Firefox for this.


----------



## Soul Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

ok:sigh::sigh:


----------



## DaveTibbetts (Dec 11, 2008)

Have you now done the test?


----------



## Soul Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

firefox??

never mind, multiplayer or singleplayer?


----------



## DaveTibbetts (Dec 11, 2008)

The test does not seem to run with firefox because of its security.
If you have Internet Explorer try that.

To get your system specs download everest.
http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

Its easy to use and is a small program.
Get the specs on your
MOTHERBOARD - *Click sensor and get your temperatures to.*
GRAPHICS CARD *Important*
OPERATING SYSTEM
CPU - *Click CPU ID*

Then please post here.
Thanks


----------



## Soul Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

I have tried "run as" on singleplayer and it comes up withan error message saying "Call of Duty(R): World at War Campaign/Coop has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." and on multiplayer it comes up with a different error message saying "Call of Duty: World at War couldn't write a file. The hard drive is probably full." :sigh::sigh:


----------



## DaveTibbetts (Dec 11, 2008)

Do you know how much memory you have in your hard drive?
If not, go to My Computer then just move your mouse over the drive.
It should then tell you.
Please tell me how much memory you have.


----------



## Soul Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

1. I am on the link you have given but don't know what to do.
2. I have tried "System Requirments Lab" and it says my pc should be fine running it. :sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh:


----------



## Soul Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

Drive A, C, D or E?


----------



## DaveTibbetts (Dec 11, 2008)

Drive C is usually the main drive.
Try that one.


----------



## DaveTibbetts (Dec 11, 2008)

When your on the link,
LOOK AT DOWNLOADS on the page.
Click any download which is there.
Your download should then start.


----------



## Soul Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

Free space on C is 75.9 GB out of 149 GB, Free space on D is 3.45 GB out of 38.2 GB.
But onDirectX Diagnostic Tool it says ma my memory is 1534MB RAM.


----------



## DaveTibbetts (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok to be honest i think you have enough memory for COD to initialize.
Did you know COD WAW has got a new patch.
I had to download it for mine.
I think downloading the patch should fix this problem.
If not, come back for some more advice and we will go into further detail of your system.
It seems to be a fairly common problem what your having, and most of the time it is fixed by a patch.
You can get the patch at the www.callofduty.com website.

I hope i've been of service.

MAKE SURE ON THE WEBSITE YOU SAY YOUR OLDER THAN 18 OTHERWISE IT WON'T LET YOU ON.


----------



## Soul Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok I'll try that, to be honest i would try about anything at the moment lol.


----------



## DaveTibbetts (Dec 11, 2008)

I can't play it because my Graphics Card isn't good enough.
Its just sitting here 

Oh well Good Luck!


----------



## Soul Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

em...
well I'm on the link you have given, I have gone onto COD WAW, but where do I find the patches?


----------



## Soul Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

Never mind I think I've found it (hope it works...)


----------



## Soul Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

It's downloadin thanks for your help I'll come back if it doesn't work. Let's hope I don't have to... ray: ray:


----------



## DaveTibbetts (Dec 11, 2008)

Bear with me i'll give you a reply in 10 mins. Ill get you the link to!


----------



## DaveTibbetts (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.gamershell.com/download_35712.shtml
then choose a download mirror.
*Click Download*


----------



## Soul Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

The patch didn't work. It took hours to download and I STILL have the same problem. But I payed £35 for this game so I'm not giving up so if you have any other sugestions I'm all ears...


----------



## Lengod (Dec 13, 2008)

O wait sorry didn't realize you downloaded it i definitely posted way too fast. what service pack do you have it requires at least service pack 2


----------



## Lengod (Dec 13, 2008)

You went to http://www.megagames.com/news/redir...wMy9Db0RXYVctMS4wLjEwMTctUGF0Y2hTZXR1cC5leGU= copy all of that and when you go to it it will take a while to load up depending on your connection but after it loads wait for a blue click here button which should be very close to the top of the page and when you click on it it will start to download the latest patch you have to go through the options of course save and save to but that should be it


----------



## DaveTibbetts (Dec 11, 2008)

OK mate, i will help you get through this problem.
Don't worry, you need the patch to play online anyway!
It wasn't a waste of time, the patch will always be there for you to install.
I'm thinking that "Unhandled Data" definatly refers to the games first installation.

I'm going to do some in-depth research for you.
I'll definatly help you out so don't worry.
I'll get back to you on Sunday (tommorow)
Just keep checking this space.

;]

Hey, i've found a possible FIX.

1- Go to Control Panel
2- Then click on "Hardware and Sound"
3- Click on "Sound"
4- Double click on "speakers"
5- go to the Advanced tab
6- Set the default format to "24 Bit, 48000 Hz (Studio Quality)"

Try this and get back to me.

;]


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

If that doesn't work, go to 
Control Panel *>* 
Switch to classic view *>* 
Open Phone and Modem options *>* 
If it asks for a postcode enter any old thing *>* 
Go to the Modem Tab *>* 
Delete any modems in that list.

That actually worked for me, believe it or not.
Oh, don't do this if you are using a dial-up modem though.


----------



## Soul Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok thanks for all your help but I'n having problems finding "hardware and sound" in control pannel, I know where control pannel is just that the only sound option is called "Sound, Speech, and audio devices" and in " printers and other hardware" there is nothing to do with my speekers.
I can find the speakers thing in "Sound, Speech, and audio devices" but there's nothing there about "24 Bit, 48000 Hz Studio Quality" plus I *do* have a dial up connection so what should I do?


----------



## Soul Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

Can I just ask is the Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS video card shader 2.0 or 3.0??


----------



## DaveTibbetts (Dec 11, 2008)

Dial up will NOT run COD5.
It does have the power, you need at least 2mb broadband.
Its cheap to!
Change your internet before considering fixing the game.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

@ SoulHunter, choose 'Classic View' to get all the options in control panel.
Also, I'm pretty sure it's the modem causing problems. As I said, I had an identical problem, deleting the modem fixed it instantly.

You can always try it and in the unlikely event it doesn't work, just re-install your modem, it only takes a second. If it does work you know that it is the modem and you are faced with two options, give up on the game and keep your dial-up or keep the game and upgrade to broadband.


----------



## MAYAN2012 (Jan 21, 2008)

This may help u m8, it helped 1 of my errors:

I had to check dxdiag and if the soundcard is emulated you then run regedit and find 'device presence' - set emulated to 0, VXd to 1 and WDM to 1. - THIS FINALLY SOLVED THE PROB!!!!

But now I get a prob with Direct3D Device9resent failed: Driver internal error


----------



## killjoy1004 (Oct 29, 2009)

It won't start on mine neither. I get the "Unhandled exception caught" message. My graphics card is pretty new though. Is there a newer one than 3?


----------



## killjoy1004 (Oct 29, 2009)

sorry newer than the third update?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

http://games.softpedia.com/get/Patch/Call-of-Duty-5-World-at-War-Patch.shtml

1.6 is the latest I think


----------

